# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  Retour des bots de pub ?

## Nelfe

Seraient-ils de retour ?
http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...6&postcount=11 ce message en serait-il un ? Comment ont-ils pu revenir sur CPC ?

:roiduteaser:

Plus sérieusement, je croyais qu'ils étaient bel et bien bloqués ?

----------


## Baryton

Concours, cherchez les 5 autres messages du bot...  ::):

----------


## Nelfe

Y'a son frère qui vient d'arriver : http://www.canardplus.com/forums/sho...95&postcount=7

THE INVASION IS BEGINNING §§§ :fear:  ::o:

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Et en plus, ils attaquent à la seule heure où y'a pas de modos: celle de la grasse mat'.
On voit qu'ils ont étudiés le forum avant de lancer leur invasion, très bonne stratégie.

----------


## Nelfe

Je me demande comment ils ont pu passer les mailles du filet.
Je met le FBI sur le coup.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Mets plutôt Half, il va retrouver les fautifs et les faire souffrir en lançant contre eux des hordes de puce de lit.
Ces types vont se faire vider de leur sang, ou étouffer sous le nombre incroyable de parasite que peut trainer cet homme.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Concours, cherchez les 5 autres messages du bot...


On m'appelle ?

(Sinon j'ai signalé vers 6H30 ce matin les 6 messages de spam aux modos mais ils ont toujours pas banni le spammeur, le matin c'est dur pour tout le monde je crois !)

----------


## Nelfe

Personnellement je préfère que Half se fasse bouffer par ses puces, encore une fois il fout rien :troll:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Ce qui est étrange, c'est que Zoulou est à la rédac à cette heure d'habitude... Il n'y a pourtant pas de grève aujourd'hui.

Arthur Rabot vient de se connecter. Je ne sais pas si c'est une bonne nouvelle pour nous ou les bots.  ::ninja::

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Je les ai bien niqués. Et toc.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Bon, je suis pas encore à la rédac j'ai de la bidouille à faire sur mon pc perso chez oim. Mettez les liens ici vers les messages spam svp. Je ban et supprimerai les les messages en allant.

----------


## PrinceGITS

beijmanli

http://www.canardplus.com/forums/sho...98#post1083098

http://www.canardplus.com/forums/sho...92#post1083092

----------


## Nelfe

http://www.canardplus.com/forums/sea...earchid=702384

Ici et là : 

http://www.canardplus.com/forums/sea...earchid=702388

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Je les ai bien niqués. Et toc.


Il en reste un...  :;):

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Rapides les gars. Vous auriez fait un tabac pendant l'occupation.

----------


## Nelfe

Je suis la réincarnation de Terminator  :B):

----------


## flibulin bulard

http://forum.canardplus.com/showthread.php?t=26178

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Merci.

----------


## Goji

On ne peut pas plutôt avoir des bottes de carottes, au pire des radis ?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Bah on a toujours Arthur Ra-bot qui floode les news avec des textes longs comme...euh...*insérer ici une plaisanterie salace*.

----------


## Rùman

Encore deux petits posts ici :

http://forum.canardplus.com/showthre...60#post1082960

http://forum.canardplus.com/showthre...65#post1082965

----------


## Nelfe

Ca roule man

----------


## Johnny Ryall

houlah, la blague de l'espace.... ^^

sinon, ça serait cool d'éviter de répondre aux bots, pas la peine d'alourdir encore plus.

----------


## le faucheur

C'est oi ou en ce moment le forum a des problems de protection ?
Parce que entre les pop up de pub et les bots, ca commence a faire pas mal la.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...0&postcount=19

Si ce n'était pas fait. Auquel cas je m'excuse.

----------


## Arseur

Un autre ici.

Tain, les salopards de communistes, on les aura.

----------


## Largeman

Deux de plus:

http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...43&postcount=5

http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...47&postcount=2

----------


## Arseur

Encore une pourriture :

http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...43&postcount=5
et
http://forum.canardplus.com/showthre...47#post1087747

----------


## Morgoth

Encore un:

http://forum.canardplus.com/showthre...21#post1089121

http://forum.canardplus.com/showthre...22#post1089122

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Et c'est parti pour le show :

http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...55&postcount=9

----------


## mrFish

Un bot goldfarmer ici : http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...60&postcount=2

----------


## El Gringo

J'ai supprimé là pub mais j'ai laissé la blague au cas où...

----------


## Angelina

Le retour de la vengence du fils des bots cannibals: http://forum.canardplus.com/member.php?u=14876

----------


## znokiss

Le message n°4 : 
http://forum.canardplus.com/showthread.php?t=25586
de rien.

Edit : ah, ça vient du petit malin signalé par Angelina.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

J'en ai deux :
http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...71&postcount=5
http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...72&postcount=4

EDIT:
En fait il en a posté quatre :
http://forum.canardplus.com/search.php?searchid=797978

----------


## sissi

Goldlizou vient d'arriver. Je vais acheter de l'or, salut.

----------


## Largeman

http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...98&postcount=5

http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...03&postcount=6

 ::(: 

Edit: bon il est partout hein, je vais pas tout quoter.

----------


## Maskass

Y'en a un autre ici:

http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...73&postcount=7

----------


## Taï Lolo

Le tonilovekelly il est on fire, il en fout partout dans la section site ouaib.
http://forum.canardplus.com/showthre...92#post1139792
http://forum.canardplus.com/showthre...90#post1139790
http://forum.canardplus.com/showthre...87#post1139787

----------


## mrFish

http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...92&postcount=9

Va falloir faire quelques choses, sinon ça va devenir un forum échangiste ici et j'ai pas envie d'être échangé pour b0b0 !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

En plus le lien est mort... Saleté de Bot.

----------


## Goji

Live with your bots off.

----------


## spongebong

These bots are made for walking

----------


## Erokh

You can leave your hack on

----------


## Goji

All your bots are belong to us.

----------


## VosT

BOTS OR GTFO !

Sinon, il existe des moyens de contournement des bots, comme les putains de texte caché qu'on et un temps fout à décrypter, ou la validation des comptes, ou l'inscription sur invitation only, on même des rats mutants de l'espace qui trucide tout ce qui ressemble à un bot (désolé b0b0 mais avec la dernière solution tu risque d'y passer).

----------


## NitroG42

> BOTS OR GTFO !
> 
> Sinon, il existe des moyens de contournement des bots, comme les putains de texte caché qu'on et un temps fout à décrypter, ou la validation des comptes, ou l'inscription sur invitation only, on même des rats mutants de l'espace qui trucide tout ce qui ressemble à un bot (désolé b0b0 mais avec la dernière solution tu risque d'y passer).


Je vous en supplie, pas le code...
Et pitié, encore moins un code sur les recherches.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

bottes : 
http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...7&postcount=10
http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...4&postcount=28

----------


## spongebong

Et là je pose la question: les bots sont ils giscardiens ?

----------


## Télo

En tout cas, ils aiment la politique et Delanoé. donc le bot n'a pas d'étiquette.

----------


## spongebong

Putain c'est même écris en araméen

http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...7&postcount=10

bot pour wow qui up que les sujets politiques
http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...9&postcount=80
http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...&postcount=210
http://forum.canardplus.com/showthre...51#post1158151

----------


## El Gringo

Han vous avez même pas grillé Springbirdoo, la modération est vraiment trop efficace...

----------


## spongebong

mais..mais c'est ta..pute si je n'abuse ?

----------


## El Gringo

:^_^:  J'ai rien capté à ce qu'il s'est passé là, j'ai pas compris ton message avant de cliquer sur mon lien... Pour info Nitro a pris de la bouteille et il vole maintenant de ses propres ailes, c'est bien... 
( ::cry:: )

----------


## Jolaventur

> Pour info Nitro a pris de la bouteille et il vole maintenant de ses propres ailes, c'est bien... 
> ()


Nitro c'est rien qu'un suceur de boules et le chouchou de la maitresse.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> J'ai rien capté à ce qu'il s'est passé là, j'ai pas compris ton message avant de cliquer sur mon lien... Pour info Nitro a pris de la bouteille et il vole maintenant de ses propres ailes, c'est bien... 
> ()


Mais mais... tu utilises des smileys.

----------


## b0b0

Mon topic est trop bien protégé, jamais un bot  :B): 

Normal je les ay prevenus au cas où ils s'amuseray à poster dans my toupic   :B):

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Ecoutez du scooter.

----------


## sissi

Ikky0245 est venu nous rendre visite.

----------


## El Gringo

On s'en est occupé pendant qu'il préparait son troisième message. Heureusement qu'on ne vous attend pas  :B):

----------


## sissi

Des photos de l'exécution?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Vous risquez votre pseudo, votre sous-titre, vos droits de postage et une bonne humiliation publique en cas de :
> 
> -Snuff


Dommage.

----------


## callicles

> On s'en est occupé pendant qu'il préparait son troisième message. Heureusement qu'on ne vous attend pas


Gringo, ton avatar on dirait Fox Mulder sous perf d'éthanol depuis 5 mois  ::huh:: 

Sinon, tu sais qu'on dit "vasodilatateur"  ::P:  Ou bien t'es un bot  ::w00t::  un bot extra-terrestre  ::wacko:: 

(j'insiste, tu veux bien me parrainer pour le Franck Mickael ?)

----------


## le faucheur

Un nouveau bot :
http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...5&postcount=10

----------


## spongebong

Bot to be wiiiiild

----------


## carbish

Encore des wow golds  ::o: 

http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...8&postcount=10

----------


## Largeman

On est envahit  ::mellow:: 

http://forum.canardplus.com/member.php?u=15511

----------


## Frogg

Ouais, farpaitement!!!

C'est un scandale, je connaissais pas ce topic!

----------


## Télo

N'en voilà un. 
http://forum.canardplus.com/member.php?u=15511

----------


## gripoil

http://forum.canardplus.com/showthread.php?t=28569


Ouille...

----------


## carbish

Lui il me plait bien car il personnalise ses messages.

http://forum.canardpc.com/member.php?u=15833

----------


## Grosnours

Bon le retour du retour :
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=30239
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=30241
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=30240

Tous signales tant qu'a faire.

----------


## Baryton

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=30238

ici aussi!

----------


## Largeman

Ca recommence:

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...82&postcount=1

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...90#post1574190

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...95#post1574195

----------


## johnnyblaguos

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...36#post1610436

Un neuf.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Le même bot ici: http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=31205


EDIT: Et là aussi: http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=31204

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Et là : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=31203

----------


## johnnyblaguos

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...ewpost&t=31785

----------


## Largeman

Par ici:

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...84&postcount=1

----------


## elkoo

Un bot ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=33401

----------


## NitroG42

Tiens, pendant que j'y pense, c'est grave si on post sur les post des spam bot, ou ca vous dérange pas ?

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Je connais un bot...elle s'appelle Anna...

 ::ninja::

----------


## half

Si vous nous le signalez ares ouaip, mais ça entraine un -1000 en compteur de post.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Je connais un bot...elle s'appelle Anna...


1/10

Moi je connais un Sam.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=34235

3 topics de ce genre dans la sous-section L4D du forum.
Peut être ailleurs, je n'ai pas regardé.

----------


## Morgoth

Il a un forfait voyelles ?

----------


## Morgoth

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...74&postcount=1

Assez spécial, on dirait presque un véritable humain...

----------


## le faucheur

Un bot qui vient poster sa pub : http://forum.canardpc.com/member.php?u=19268

----------


## le faucheur

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=36371

---------- Post ajouté à 16h47 ----------

Houla ça spam a mort la ! http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...17#post2155017

----------


## tenshu

Forum memtest également

---------- Post ajouté à 15h57 ----------

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...ewpost&t=36374

----------


## El Gringo

C'est noté merci.

----------


## Sao

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...32#post2187232

----------


## Menkar

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=36624

----------


## Sao

Putain même pas deux minutes plus tard. http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=36624

----------


## Flaggados

Un bot qui fait du multi-topic dans le forum "Jeux online et réseau" :

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=36624
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=36623

_EDIT : désolé, j'avais pas vu la réponse de Saosul, mais bon au moins j'apporte aussi une nouvelle adresse._

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Le même section Jeux Vidéos tout court: http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=36622

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Merci les balances.

----------


## clexanis

Ici -> http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=36766&page=3

----------


## Frite

Un bot de pub :
http://forum.canardpc.com/member.php?u=21579

Avec des liens pour assurance auto camouflés en blanc. Le fourbe.  :tired:

----------


## Morgoth

Ahah mais grave, il cache les liens en plus.  ::o:

----------


## Frite

Ma délation hebdomadaire.
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...12#post2353012

----------


## le faucheur

Un autre bot : http://forum.canardpc.com/member.php?u=21819

Les lien et la pub sont en blanc, il faut les surligner pour les voir.

----------


## PiKseL

http://forum.canardpc.com/member.php?u=21983  ::O:

----------


## Frite

> http://forum.canardpc.com/member.php?u=21983


Je vois pas ce qui peut te faire dire que c'est un bot...  :tired:

----------


## Alab

> Je vois pas ce qui peut te faire dire que c'est un bot...


Ce gars a une signature hors charte de plus de 2 userbars !!!  ::o:

----------


## znokiss

C'est qui, lui ?

Parce qu'on s'en fout un peu de http://repondezpas.blogspot.com/.

----------


## Tyler Durden

En voilà un qui fait de la pub pour des casinos en ligne. 
http://forum.canardpc.com/member.php?u=22382

----------


## Ezechiel

Done

----------


## Igloo

> Done


Tu pourrais pas virer son message avec ses liens tant qu'à faire ?  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Hop il vient juste de la mettre sa signature, rapide, efficace, mortel. Tyler  :B): .

http://forum.canardpc.com/member.php?u=22428

Et un autre juste derrière

http://forum.canardpc.com/member.php?u=22431

----------


## znokiss

Et un bot, un !
http://forum.canardpc.com/member.php?u=22509

----------


## kayl257

Bot : http://forum.canardpc.com/member.php?u=22522

----------


## johnclaude

J'en ai un dans le topic des montres http://forum.canardpc.com/member.php?u=22642

----------


## Largeman

Il est marrant celui-là:

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...05&postcount=2

----------


## Ezechiel

Banni xD

----------


## Lapinaute

Un de plus, sont en forme :

http://forum.canardpc.com/member.php?u=22263

Un autre :
http://forum.canardpc.com/member.php?u=22736

Rhan un attaché de presse qui aime la liposuction.  :evil:

----------


## Frite

Pas du viagra ni des protéines cette fois ci, mais des lits électriques. Oui, des lits électriques.

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=2800

----------


## Igloo

Une liposuccion au laser pour qui en veut :

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...0&postcount=58

Merci beaucoup en effet.

----------


## Frite

Ouh là ! Mon taux de dénonciation mensuel est en baisse ! Heureusement que les prêts immobiliers sont là pour remonter mon quota.

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...41&postcount=9

----------


## Frite

Je suis en forme ce matin !  :Cigare: 

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=2094

Moi aussi je pense que j'aurais vendu du beurre aux allemands.

----------


## L'invité

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=1770

----------


## Doc TB

J'ai modifié le formulaire d'enregistrement et viré le Captcha qui ne servait à rien. A voir

----------


## Kamasa

Sur le forum phpBB que je gère (un truc de 20 utilisateurs, rien de comparable ^^) j'ai ajouté "à la main" une question à la con dans le formulaire d'inscription : une liste de 5 mots qui n'ont rien à voir entre eux, et je demande quel mot est une couleur.
Je n'ai jamais plus eut de bots après ça  ::):

----------


## Angelina

En voilà un beau spécimen: http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...1&postcount=23

----------


## Frite

Encore un bot de prêt bagnole. Par contre ne supprimez pas son message, il demande poliment.
http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...&postcount=259

----------


## alx

Quand y'en a un ça va, c'est quand y'en a plusieurs que ça pose problème :
http://forum.canardpc.com/member.php?u=22900

----------


## Detox

http://forum.canardpc.com/member.php?u=22473

A contre coeur  :Emo:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> J'ai modifié le formulaire d'enregistrement et viré le Captcha qui ne servait à rien. A voir


A ce sujet, est-il toujours possible de s'inscrire à partir du vieux lien X86 de CanardPC?
Je rappelle que depuis que le site s'est renommé canardpc.com, je ne peux plus y accéder de mon travail, et les liens vers les proxys sont aussi bloqués.

Edit : par contre les grosses pubs envahissantes sur la page d'accueil me rappelle des concurrents à la renommée peu flateuse... Un truc du genre : _"Il faut s'adapter au Marché"?_

----------


## O.Boulon

Excuse nous d'essayer de faire manger 12 personnes...
Tu veux que je t'envoie un chèque directement ou tu pourras atteindre que ça soit mes impôts qui te paye ?
Putain, qu'est ce que ça m'énerve...

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Excuse nous d'essayer de faire manger 12 personnes...
> Tu veux que je t'envoie un chèque directement ou *tu pourras atteindre que ça soit mes impôts qui te paye* ?
> Putain, qu'est ce que ça m'énerve...


Contrairement à une certaine légende urbaine ça ne me concerne pas, mais cela a le mérite d'être clair.

Bon enfin, la réalité quoi... Elle finit toujours par faire son oeuvre.

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah, tu vois, on est malheureusement obligé d'avoir recours à la pub parce que le site coûte beaucoup d'argent.

Je pense que tu ne t'en rappelles pas, mais il a fallut se séparer de Rabot il y a quelques mois. 

Ca me reste suffisamment en travers de la gorge pour avoir envie de pourrir la tête de ceux qui préférait qu'on vire Zoulou, Half ou Gringo plutôt que d'avoir à subir un bandeau de pub.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Bah, tu vois, on est malheureusement obligé d'avoir recours à la pub parce que le site coûte beaucoup d'argent.
> 
> Je pense que tu ne t'en rappelles pas, mais il a fallut se séparer de Rabot il y a quelques mois. 
> 
> Ca me reste suffisamment en travers de la gorge pour avoir envie de pourrir la tête de ceux qui préférait qu'on vire Zoulou, Half ou Gringo plutôt que d'avoir à subir un bandeau de pub.


Si c'est pour sauver le site, alors le geste est honorable.

J'image qu'en ce qui concerne le cas des Zoulou, Half ou Gringo, ce n'est que pure charité humaine.  ::):

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais et ça reste de rester longtemps comme ça.
Vous inquiétez pas, le jour où le site nous fait gagner de la thune, on viendra s'en vanter, voire vous organiser un concours pour nous remercier.

Là, on va dire que les pubs empêchent le site de trop nuire aux finances du magazine. 

Et pour Gringo, c'est juste de l'amour.

----------


## Anonyme871

> on vire Zoulou, Half ou Gringo


Ok donc ça sera dans cet ordre apparemment  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

> Ouais et ça reste de rester longtemps comme ça.
> Vous inquiétez pas, le jour où le site nous fait gagner de la thune, on viendra s'en vanter, voire vous organiser un concours pour nous remercier.
> 
> Là, on va dire que les pubs empêchent le site de trop nuire aux finances du magazine. 
> 
> Et pour Gringo, c'est juste de l'amour.


Sérieusement : vous avez pensé à des demande de dons ? Genre par paypal et tout. Je serais le premier à participer, certes je ne suis pas abonnée, mais ça me paraitrais quand tous aussi logique de vous soutenir.
Par curiosité, l'entretien du serveur ça vous coûte combien ?
Et puis vos pub, avec ad-blocks pour fofox, elles font pas long feu...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ouais et ça reste de rester longtemps comme ça.
> Vous inquiétez pas, le jour où le site nous fait gagner de la thune, on viendra s'en vanter, voire vous organiser un concours pour nous remercier.
> 
> Là, on va dire que les pubs empêchent le site de trop nuire aux finances du magazine. 
> 
> Et pour Gringo, c'est juste de l'amour.


Non mais sinon vous virez les pubs et vous proposez un compte Premium à 10e par mois.

Histoire d'avoir de nouveaux topics de râlage  ::ninja::

----------


## Lt Anderson

> J'ai modifié le formulaire d'enregistrement et viré le Captcha qui ne servait à rien. A voir


JE PEUX ENFIN ME CONNECTER DE MON LIEU DE _TRAVAIL_!  ::lol:: 

MERCI DOC TB!  ::lol:: 




'scusez moi... L'émotion...  ::cry:: 


PS : 'font chier ces clès Captcha.

----------


## El Gringo

> ceux qui préférait qu'on vire Zoulou, Half ou Gringo plutôt que d'avoir à subir un bandeau de pub.


Foutaises, personne ne peut souhaiter mon départ.




> JE PEUX ENFIN ME CONNECTER DE MON LIEU DE _TRAVAIL_! 
> 
> MERCI DOC TB!


Merci de restaurer l'ancien système, doc.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Merci de restaurer l'ancien système, doc.


Sérieux?...  ::sad::

----------


## Morgoth

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...96&postcount=6

----------


## lokideath

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=3592

----------


## DeNylph

http://forum.canardpc.com/member.php?u=23009

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...96&postcount=6

----------


## Boitameuh

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...1&postcount=10

----------


## znokiss

Et encore un boulet, un ! Repéré par Elgato.
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...68#post2529668

----------


## t4nk

Celui là est juste magnifique : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?p=2530118

- déterrage monumental
- post derrière Boulon sur un topic où il ne faut pas répondre
-  ::P:

----------


## Wanou

Et un de plus:
http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...20&postcount=6

----------


## Kass Kroute

Commencent à être lourd avec leur immobilier-machin ; c'est le combientième qui renvoie toujours au même site ? :tired:

----------


## Frite

> Commencent à être lourd avec leur immobilier-machin ; c'est le combientième qui renvoie toujours au même site ?


Ce que je comprends pas avec ce site, c'est qu'ils ont rien à vendre, nulle part ils demandent le numéro de CB, ya même pas de numéro de téléphone ou de mail de contact... C'est mal foutu comme arnaque.

----------


## Baryton

> Hey BarytonNeed more info? Just Google for XRumer 5.0 This tool was changed my life... Do you have it?P.S. XRumer 2.9 and 3.0 - is too old and isn't actual at the momentP.P.S. If you found crack for XRumer 5.0, please PM me - I can pay!


Dans ma boîte à MP. Salauds de bots!  ::(:

----------


## GruntGrunt

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=2874
C'est qu'ils écrivent bien ces salauds !

----------


## Largeman

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...47&postcount=2

----------


## t4nk

Et encore un.

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=4248

Ce qui me flingue, c'est que c'est une reprise mot pour mot d'un de mes posts.

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=4234

Va falloir commencer à être violent les gars, et remettre le catcha si ce n'est pas déjà fait.

----------


## Largeman

Encore et toujours la même marchandise à refourguer:

http://forum.canardpc.com/member.php?u=23200

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Et encore un.
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=4248
> 
> Ce qui me flingue, c'est que c'est une reprise mot pour mot d'un de mes posts.
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=4234
> 
> Va falloir commencer à être violent les gars, et *remettre le catcha* si ce n'est pas déjà fait.


Heu non, t'es gentil mais non.

Là je suis sérieux et très énervé. Si Doc TB suit ton conseil, tu auras un ennemi à vie.

A moins qu'il ne règle le problème du blocage de CanardPC.com d'ici là.

Mais en attendant pas de retour de la clé captcha. Sinon... Sinon quoi... Exactement.

----------


## Liberty

> Heu non, t'es gentil mais non.
> 
> Là je suis sérieux et très énervé. Si Doc TB suit ton conseil, tu auras un ennemi à vie.
> 
> A moins qu'il ne règle le problème du blocage de CanardPC.com d'ici là.
> 
> Mais en attendant pas de retour de la clé captcha. Sinon... Sinon quoi... Exactement.


Si sa peut éviter les bots de pub, c'est mieux non ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Si sa peut éviter les bots de pub, c'est mieux non ?


Tu souhaites donc que je ne puisses plus me connecter à canardpc par le biais de X86 depuis mon poste de travail?
Merci.

----------


## t4nk

> Heu non, t'es gentil mais non.


Rafraichi-moi la mémoire, c'était quoi le problème avec le captcha ? Il ne sert pas qu'à l'inscription ?

Edit : ah ok...

----------


## Liberty

> Tu souhaites donc que je ne puisses plus me connecter à canardpc par le biais de X86 depuis mon poste de travail?
> Merci.


Ouai mais sa empêche les bots de pub...

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Rafraichi-moi la mémoire, c'était quoi le problème avec le captcha ? Il ne sert pas qu'à l'inscription ?
> 
> Edit : ah ok...


L'image de la clé captcha est souvent hébergée sur des sites bloqués (sur les serveurs de mon boulot), donc elle ne s'affiche pas et impossible de la reproduire lors de la connexion-inscription.

Edit : faut vraiment que Doc TB règle le problème du blocage de CanardPC.com.

----------


## t4nk

Donc le truc serait de "simplement" virer le captcha pour la connexion par x86_secret, mais de le laisser l'inscription. Mais bon je ne me suis jamais connecté par là donc je dis peut-être une grosse connerie.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Donc le truc serait de "simplement" virer le captcha pour la connexion par x86_secret, mais de le laisser l'inscription. Mais bon je ne me suis jamais connecté par là donc je dis peut-être une grosse connerie.


Seul Doc TB pourra répondre.

----------


## t4nk

Ouep, et là il doit être méchamment occupé parce que ça fait un moment que je l'ai pas vu causer.

Bon allez, laissons la place aux bots.  :;):

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Ouep, et là il doit être méchamment occupé parce que ça fait un moment que je l'ai pas vu causer.
> 
> Bon allez, laissons la place aux bots.


Je te le dis comme je le pense : si je ne peux plus me connecter au forum de mon taff, je serais malheureux comme une pierre au milieu du désert.

----------


## t4nk

J'imagine, enfin... je n'ose imaginer vivre la même chose.

----------


## snurrff

Sympa ce qu'on reçoit dans notre boîte de réception maintenant.  ::|: 




> vachant 
>                           Bot
> 
> 
>  *Tu veut etre modérateur ?* 
>                                                                          Bonjour,
> Tu veut être modérateur dans mon forum ?
> Il est nouveau.Je l'ai créé le 11 juin 2009.
> Si tu veux être modérateur voila le lien du forum :
> ...

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Sympa ce qu'on reçoit dans notre boîte de réception maintenant.



Non content d'avoir une orthographe encore plus déplorable que la mienne, ils se permettent de faire de la pub pour un forum kikoulol, au moins les bots de spam viagra sont plus classes.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Petit problème de la pub DLgamer sur dragon age.

Chez moi quand je clique dessus (lien du haut ou sur le coté) au lieu d'ouvrir un onglet vers le lien, ça ouvre la page directement dans l'encart publicitaire ce qui fait qu'on a un petit bout de page.

Punaise comme c'est clair comme du jus de boudin mon histoire.

Moi cliquer sur pu,b moi ouvrir lien dans pub et pas dans onglet.

Ougah bougah

----------


## znokiss

Et un nouveau bot, par ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/member.php?u=23792

----------


## Frypolar

Reprise mot pour mot d'une phrase d'un post précédent avec en bonux, une jolie signature : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...45#post2653745

----------


## Dark Fread

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=41129

Un idiot.

----------


## Ezechiel

Ouais surtout qu'il a un multi qui a posté dans la partie jeux multi... Et que lui a posté aux deux endroits derrière. Putain les lourds.

----------


## znokiss

> Et un nouveau bot, par ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/member.php?u=23792


Rhoo, je m'étais planté dans le lien. Maintenant, c'est bon, corrigé. Le monsieur a juste une drôle de signature publicitaire sur son unique message automatique...

----------


## alx

> Maintenant, c'est bon, corrigé. Le monsieur a juste une drôle de signature publicitaire sur son unique message automatique...


Son nick est super classe, par contre.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Un bot de pub sans doute ici ou un truc dans le genre.

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?p=2687857#post2687857

----------


## lokideath

Pas vraiment un bot, même s'il a le QI pour :
http://forum.canardpc.com/member.php?u=24367

----------


## le faucheur

Un nouvel arrivant : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=41997

----------


## znokiss

Et un idiot qui fait de la pub pour "Movies Online Free".
C'est par ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...72#post2797872

----------


## Aristarque

Un autre bot ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=42791

----------


## CeluiKiDort

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=42789
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=42790
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=42788

Voilà les autres de l4d2code. :délation:

----------


## Frite

Ma bonne résolution de 2010, faire au moins une délation par semaine.

Le topic juste en dessous de celui-ci, et aussi un peu partout sur le forum.
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=42787

---------- Post ajouté à 09h31 ----------

Et un autre :
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...06#post2826506

Je suis bien parti pour mon quota, l'année s'annonce fructueuse ! :hortefeux:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Bot humain de pub ?

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...33#post2830633

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...29#post2830629

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...25#post2830625

----------


## kayl257

:^_^:

----------


## znokiss

Y'en a un autre. Il avait déjà posté quelques messages louches, mais là c'est clairement de l'invitation à visiter ses liens (pourris, d'ailleurs).

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...98&postcount=9

Ils payent des gens pour spammer les forums, maintenant ? Des bots humains ?

----------


## le faucheur

Je suis pas sur mais je signale a tout hasard :

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=42993

----------


## le faucheur

Un autre : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...94#post2847394

----------


## Frite

Dans ma boîte à MP, et sur mon profil.  :tired:

----------


## Dyce

Ca doit en être un aussi : 

http://forum2.x86-secret.com/showthread.php?t=43113

----------


## johnclaude

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...00#post2863500

----------


## Froyok

> Ca doit en être un aussi : 
> 
> http://forum2.x86-secret.com/showthread.php?t=43113


"Discussion spécifié non valide. Contacter Half..."

What ?  :tired: 

[EDIT] Ha, ils ont du être suppr...

----------


## fougny

Un autre : 

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...44#post2867944

C'est mon premier je suis ému.

mais pourquoi message trop court ...



tsss

----------


## El lobo Tommy

Hop !
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=43225

----------


## Raphyo

ici : 
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...94#post2898694
et la : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=43536

----------


## lokideath

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=43826

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

J'hésite quand même à "donner" ce bot de pub parce que je fais dans le fil une saillie beaucoup plus drôle que celle d' Oni² et que j'aurais aimé garder ce sujet pour la postérité mais "c'est la vie" :  http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=44009

----------


## Morgoth

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=44336

----------


## PrinceGITS

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...53#post2987853

----------


## znokiss

J'allais le dire...

----------


## Morgoth

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...66#post2995566

----------


## Morgoth

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=44489

----------


## znokiss

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...70#post3000570

Rip DVD machin truc Ipod bidule...

---------- Post ajouté à 10h54 ----------

Ah mince, c'est le même que Morgoth juste au dessus.

----------


## MystereGomme

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=44550

----------


## Scorbut

La section Jobs attire les recruteurs professionnels.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> La section Jobs attire les recruteurs professionnels.


Ou pire... les macqeux. ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> La section Jobs attire les recruteurs professionnels.


Rien que ça prouve que j'ai été au moins une fois (dans toute une vie  :Cigare: ) un GCDJ, moi qui disait que la section allait ne servir à rien.

----------


## Frite

Vous en doutiez la dernière fois, mais là c'est clairement un bot. En plus il a l'outrecuidance de poster juste entre moi et le message auquel je répondais.

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=1500

----------


## Dark Fread

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...57#post3020157

----------


## Frite

Et puis un autre !
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...57#post3020157

Ouh là je suis chaud ce matin, j'aurais sûrement vendu du beurre aux allemands.

----------


## Dark Fread

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=44799

----------


## JudaGrumme

Je sais pas si c'est un bot, mais en tout cas c'est de la pub : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=44881

----------


## Dark Fread

Un type vaguement suspect  ::O: 
http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...&postcount=432

Sa signature ressemble à de la pub, et ses posts à du "brought to you by GoogleTrad".

----------


## MystereGomme

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=44978

----------


## sissi

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=2812

 :tired:

----------


## Mephisto

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...0&postcount=41

Cadeau.

----------


## Dark Fread

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...1&postcount=81
 :tired:  Cela dit c'était gentil, il postait dans le but qu'on pousse avoir des informations.

----------


## le faucheur

Hop : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...46#post3075746

----------


## znokiss

http://forum.canardpc.com/search.php?searchid=3655620
Haha, à surveiller. Pas encore de pub, mais j'ai de forts doutes...

edit : mon lien était foireux.

----------


## dalgwen

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=45588

----------


## KiwiX

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=45740

----------


## MystereGomme

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=45817

----------


## MystereGomme

http://forum.canardpc.com/member.php?u=28448

Il poste de la merde partout.  :Emo:

----------


## Froyok

> http://forum.canardpc.com/member.php?u=28448
> 
> Il poste de la merde partout.


Quand on regarde ses messages on peut voir qu'il y fout toujours un lien en plus. Ça sens le bot/spammeur un peu fort.

----------


## Nelfe

Un de plus : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...20#post3139420

----------


## Raphyo

Et la : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=45949

----------


## znokiss

Beurk, y'a moyen de virer tous ses topics qui polluent un peu partout ?
http://forum.canardpc.com/member.php?u=28507
 C'est moche, ces "Free Games CD-keys" dans toutes les sections...
(Sinon, vous me donnez les droits de modo et je le fais pour vous  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Froyok

> Beurk, y'a moyen de virer tous ses topics qui polluent un peu partout ?
> http://forum.canardpc.com/member.php?u=28507
>  C'est moche, ces "Free Games CD-keys" dans toutes les sections...
> (Sinon, vous me donnez les droits de modo et je le fais pour vous  )


"Bla bla bla Mr Freeman"

 ::XD::

----------


## alx

Un post sur les power rangers qui se recyclent dans le porno gay, on devrait peut-être le garder, mais sa signature est louche  :tired: 

http://forum.canardpc.com/member.php?u=28525

----------


## MystereGomme

http://forum.canardpc.com/member.php?u=28511

 :tired:

----------


## jujupatate

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=46008

 ::|:

----------


## PrinceGITS

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...24#post3153624

----------


## alx

http://forum.canardpc.com/search.php?searchid=3683672

Celui-ci sévit toujours. Il recopie des extraits d'autres posts et a des pubs en signature.

----------


## MystereGomme

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=46082

----------


## Nelfe

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...4&postcount=17

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Euh...C'est l'invasion des NikoBelic ?

----------


## Froyok

Il sais pas compter en plus...  :tired:

----------


## Frite

Les bots qui s'entrefloodent leurs profils.  ::huh:: 

http://forum.canardpc.com/member.php?u=23202

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ah c'est pour ça.
Encore des finauds.

----------


## Dark Fread

Ce sont eux qui ralentissent le forum comme ça ?

----------


## t4nk

Ils spamment sur le compte d'un ban, cf le post de Frite. Faut avouer que pour le coup c'est assez malin.

----------


## znokiss

Le compte en question, c'est celui-ci : http://forum.canardpc.com/member.php...itor_messaging

Déjà 7000 pages de spam.
Supprimer ce membre au lieu de simplement le bannir, ça allégerait la base, non ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Le spam a commencé en Mars sur ce compte...

----------


## znokiss

...ah, c'est pour ça que ça repart.

----------


## Highlander

Je crois que j'en ai repéré un : http://forum.canardpc.com/member.php?u=29122 et son unique post pour l'instant

----------


## rOut

De plus en plus discrets :
http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=6288

----------


## znokiss

This iz lol : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...02#post3243502

Par contre y'a pas de pub, mais le gars est...comment dire... je ne trouve pas les mots.

Edit : il frappe encore : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...08#post3243508

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Pas mieux  ::wub:: 

P.S. : mais je préfère le post dans la section Magazine. Awesomeness is awesome.

----------


## Frypolar

C'est subtil, tellement que je vois pas l'intérêt mais bon : http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=4446



Spoiler Alert! 


Le smiley est un lien.



Edit : en fait ça a pas l'air d'un bot  :tired: .

----------


## Froyok

En tout cas le lien dans sa signature est bien douteux.

----------


## lokideath

Au début je croyais que c'était un site sur les medics de TF2  ::ninja:: 
De toute façon je crois que c'est illégal en France donc basta.

----------


## Froyok

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...69&postcount=2

 :tired:  Il est toujours en vie celui-la ?

----------


## Nelfe

Vu son sous-titre perso ( :tired: ), je pense qu'ils veulent pas le dégager  ::P:

----------


## Froyok

> Vu son sous-titre perso (), je pense qu'ils veulent pas le dégager


Ha oui effectivement !  ::P:

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est subtil, tellement que je vois pas l'intérêt mais bon : http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=4446
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Le smiley est un lien.
> 
> ...


Toujours le même : http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...&postcount=360

Edit : et encore : http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...1&postcount=38

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

La pub est dans le smiley de la signature  :;):

----------


## Frypolar

> La pub est dans le smiley de la signature


C'est ce que j'ai dit plus haut mais apparemment il a une immunité. Ou alors ils ont autre chose à faire en plein bouclage  :tired: .

----------


## Frypolar

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...9&postcount=21

Sans déconner, pourquoi il est encore là ?

----------


## alx

Déjà signalé un paquet de fois pourtant... Il doit fournir Boulon en hydroxicut.

----------


## Morgoth

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=8316

---------- Post ajouté à 23h16 ----------

Faites vite il s'acharne le vilain.

----------


## sissi

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...54&postcount=5

 :tired:

----------


## Nieur

> http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...54&postcount=5


En plein dans ma petite annonce en plus !

----------


## Johnny Ryall

J'ai mon firefox qui vient de me dire :

"vous avez choisi d'ouvrir 'afr.php' a partir de http://pub.canardpc.com

Que dois faire firefox bal bla bla ..."

C'est quoi ce bronx ?

----------


## znokiss

Et un nouveau rigolo : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...26#post3496326

----------


## Morgoth

Piratage, ach, pas bien, Hadopi veille !  ::o: 

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...98#post3515698

----------


## le faucheur

Encore un qui s'est perdu : http://forum.canardpc.com/member.php?u=30581

----------


## Ezechiel

Done!

----------


## Anonyme871

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...91#post3619691

----------


## kilfou

Done.

----------


## CaeDron

Est-ce que c'est un botos ou une vraie personne ?

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=50052

----------


## Nono

Dans le doute j'ai été gentil  :B):

----------


## CaeDron

::): 

Faut dire que ça craint un peu les annonces comme ça  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...62#post3701062

----------


## Alab

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...&postcount=982 Mais je suis pas sur.

----------


## CaeDron

Nan, c'est jute qu'il a pas trouvé le topic du Kamoulox  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=1553

----------


## znokiss

Un super bot très gentil qui veut refourguer des Galaxy S. 
Ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...23#post3838323
Et là : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...22#post3838322

---------- Post ajouté à 09h31 ----------

Et là aussi, en fait ! http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...16#post3838316

----------


## Morgoth

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...7&postcount=10

----------


## carbish

J'ai un doute, parce que le monde est fou §§
Surtout les propos sur final Fantasy  :tired: 

http://forum.canardpc.com/member.php?u=33797

----------


## rOut

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...05#post3989205
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...20#post3978720
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...34#post3972334

 :tired:

----------


## znokiss

Le mec tout en bas : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=6965

----------


## smokytoks

Ce thread : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...63#post3997763

Et celui-ci : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=53873

----------


## t4nk

Bot opérant par mots clés : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...99#post4039199

----------


## Ketham

J'vous aurais bien vendu quelque chose, mais je cherche le topic pour les présentations.. C'est par où, m'dames zé messieurs ? Vous allez pas me manger, hein ? Il parait que les bots sont pas comestibles.

----------


## CaeDron

> J'vous aurais bien vendu quelque chose, mais je cherche le topic pour les présentations.. C'est par où, m'dames zé messieurs ? Vous allez pas me manger, hein ? Il parait que les bots sont pas comestibles.


Y'en a pas.

----------


## Frypolar

Si, planqué au fin fond du forum Tout ou Rien mais personne ne s'en sert.

----------


## Ketham

Bon ben dans ce cas, j'vous fais un signe de ma main toute plate, et aucun doigt ne sort. Les humains appelent ça un "salut". J'appelle ça un "gigote"

----------


## Narushima

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...33#post4090833

----------


## sosoran

ici: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/55...nne-chaussures

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> ici: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/55...nne-chaussures


 Et même :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/55...nne-chaussures
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/55...nne-chaussures

----------


## znokiss

En fait, ce bot a crée 3 sujets identiques...

----------


## kayl257

Normalement c'est réglé.

----------


## Wiltjay

Quelqu'un pour supprimer ses topics? (ceux du bot)
Car malgré le fait que ça n'ai rien à voir et que l'utilisateur soit bannis je prévois déjà les 10 lourds qui vont poster dessus  ::P:

----------


## kayl257

J'ai pas encore le pouvoir de le faire  ::|: 
Je demande aux vieux modos.

----------


## IZERA_WarheaD

Srsly ? Putain elles sont où les pubs de jeu vidéo ? là putain ça fait méga tache de voir ça ici ... Et pourquoi j'ai ces pubs immondes moi ? J'ai même pas de téléphone portable XD

----------


## ekOz

Oai, les nouvelles pubs font mal aux yeux !

----------


## Casque Noir

Les pubs hors secteur, donc hors jeux vidéo, permettent de ne subir aucune pression des éditeurs de jeux. Et ça permet de gagner des sous en période creuse mais la thématique des pubs s'améliorera avec le temps. Là, c'est justement tout et n'importe quoi pour que le serveur de pub puisse déterminer les thèmes les plus pertinents.

----------


## moimadmax

J'espère car j'ai eu droit a "_Somatoline cosmetics : Le traitement amincissant pour chaque silhouette_" Comme c'est sensé être ciblé, ca vexe.

----------


## Dyce

Je crois qu'on a une grosse invasion : 

http://cpc.x86.fr/forums/threads/563...wwwwwwwwwwwwww

http://cpc.x86.fr/forums/threads/563...wwwwwwwvvvvvvv


Y'en a au moins 4, et ca a l'air de s'etendre !!!

----------


## Frite

Menfin mais yen a partout, il est complètement fou ! Et puis j'arrive pas à voir ce que représente son "dessin".

----------


## Marty

Un smiley de jv.com non ?
En tout cas, faut faire un truc là.

----------


## Dyce

C'est quoi ce mongolo  ::O: 

Un bot ou juste un connard qui s'amuse !!!!

On peut plus  faire de modo bell ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Un smiley de jv.com non ?
> En tout cas, faut faire un truc là.


 Yep :

----------


## SetaSensei

Normalement, tout a été nettoyé et l'utilisateur ne peut plus faire son rigolo.

Merci de nous modobeller si jamais vous retrouvez des traces de son passage quelque part.  ::):

----------


## Dyce

C'etait quoi....un p'tit jeune qui a tenté de faire son interessant.....ou un abruti qui se croyait plus fort ?

----------


## Dyce

Ca doit être un bot....

http://cpc.x86.fr/forums/threads/56439-Kate-et-William

----------


## Frite

Deux pour le prix d'un, c'est cadeau ça fait plaisir.

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/56...80#post4240280
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/56...ée-ton-armée

----------


## Goji

Je me suis déjà occupé du premier.
Pour le second je me tâte, il devrait couler tout seul.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Un bot qui poste deux fois dans le même topic avec 3 mois d'intervalle ... sans que personne ne le remarque...

Enfin, le premier post de "minus" c'était peut-être pas un bot. Mais là, c'est clairement pour profiter de la notoriété de CPC et de son classement dans google.

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/51...=1#post4271323

----------


## Kass Kroute

> Un bot qui poste deux fois dans le même topic avec 3 mois d'intervalle ... sans que personne ne le remarque...
> 
> Enfin, le premier post de "minus" c'était peut-être pas un bot. Mais là, c'est clairement pour profiter de la notoriété de CPC et de son classement dans google.
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/51...=1#post4271323


Il vient nous tenir au courant de l'évolution de son site.
Quatre messages depuis novembre, on est loin du tir de barrage quand même...

----------


## znokiss

C'est pas un bot mais c'est un gros relou pas subtil qui fait sa pub : http://forum.canardpc.com/members/39423-jeudecombat

----------


## Dj_gordon

Bot spotted.
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/58...=1#post4497299

----------


## Nadia Canard

::huh::  
Est-ce qu'un bot ressemble à un ordinateur comme les autres ?

----------


## magn3tik

Pas un bot, mais de la pub : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/55...=1#post4597003

----------


## Mr Ianou

Euh je sais plus ou on mets ça mais y'a une pub un peu limite sur CPC qui passe



Je sais pas si il faut remonter se genre de pub ou si on ne peut rien y faire.

Dans le doute.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Mais oui ! Il y a même écrit "dick" en gros sur l'image.  ::o: 



 ::ninja::

----------


## Doc TB

Effectivement, c'est abusé  ::(:

----------


## carbish

J'allais signaler la même chose mais c'est vrai que ça fait bizarre  ::o: 
Je me demandais si ça venait du fait que j'utilise un hotspot sfr tout pourri :/

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Pub ciblée les enfants, CPC veut le bien-être de votre main droite !  :B):

----------


## mrFish

Y a même des vieilles pubs style fenêtre windows XP  qui vibre. Le genre de truc de merde qui fait vraiment pas sérieux.

----------


## Marchemort

> Pub ciblée les enfants, CPC veut le bien-être de votre main droite !


J'allais le dire, ça me semble pas aberrant.  ::ninja:: 

Faut penser à nettoyer son historique de navigation les gars.  ::trollface::

----------


## znokiss

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/26...=1#post4748009

----------


## Frite

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/63...B.........-250

Copié-collé dans quasiment toutes les sections.  :tired:

----------


## kilfou

Chbim.

Merci Frite.

----------


## Frite

Mais de rien. 
Pour moi il y a trois choses essentielles pour une matinée réussie : un bon café, une clope, et une délation.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Une alerte aux logiciels malveillants est affiché dès qu'on clique sur ce lien, j'ai bravé l'interdiction pour m'apercevoir que c'était sûrement dû au dernier message d'un attaché de presse qui a écrit une phrase pas très sensé, avec un gif du site incriminé à la fin. 

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/58...79#post5016379

----------


## Dyce

http://cpc.x86.fr/forums/threads/642...e-avec-classe


Ca doit en etre un !!

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

un joli 'bot' de pub, ou alors juste un mec qui vient faire sa pub...

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/55...=1#post5045913

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Ici de même : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/32...=1#post5050984

----------


## znokiss

Le même bot ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/62...30#post5108830
là : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/28...28#post5108828
et là pour finir : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/43...t=#post5108825

----------


## Frite

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/62...=1#post5133387

Ma première délation de l'année, je savais bien que quelque chose me manquait.

----------


## Frypolar

Un tout frais : http://forum.canardpc.com/members/45730-gobar99

----------


## znokiss

Pas vraiment un bot, presque, qui dit nimp pour vendre son site dans sa sign et dans un post sur deux. http://forum.canardpc.com/members/45142-Jean27b

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

C'est pas un bot, c'est un Belge. On peut malheureusement pas le mettre en prison pour ça, à moins qu'il ne conduise des cars en regardant des DVD.

----------


## znokiss

C'est pas de la prison que tu risque pour ça, c'est la peine de mort (par écrasement) je crois.

----------


## Frite

http://forum.canardpc.com/members/46610-sh3mhycm

Sûrement un multi du martin666 d'hier, des messages sans aucun sens avec un gif invisible.

----------


## CaeDron

C'est faux. Ses messages sont parfaitement intéressant et argumentés. Et si vous ne voyez pas le gif, c'est que vous n'avez pas la dernière version de l'internet.

----------


## CaeDron

Excusez du boule post m'voyez;

mais dans notre cher forum CPC rempli de canards au sang pur, nous somme envahis par l’immigration illégale de bots qui viennent s'installer sur nos terres pour mendier le pain, voler les poules et trahir notre sang.
>Je demande l’expulsion de ces étrangers : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/66...75#post5383675

(En fait je crois que c'est un plugin qui permet l'autopost.)

----------


## Frypolar

Un p’tit nouveau : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/67...=1#post5406222

----------


## Robix66

Un autre spammeur avec un gif invisible : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/67...=1#post5440022

----------


## Kass Kroute

Bien vu.
Et hop, PAF ! le spammeur  ::):

----------


## meduz

J'ai une question, et ce sujet me paraît le plus approprié ;p. Je ne parviens pas à trouver la réponse et la charte ne me paraît pas restrictive par rapport à ce que je veux faire.

Depuis 2010, en période d'E3 (le salon des consoleux), avec un pote, on tient une webradio dont le but est la traduction en direct et en français des conférences Microsoft, Nintendo et Sony. L'idée de départ, c'est juste de se marrer et de faire plaisir aux anglophobes.

J'aimerais savoir si je peux ouvrir un sujet à ce sujet dans la partie Consoles du forum, et mettre un lien dans ma signature, ou bien si c'était formellement interdit car les canards n'ont qu'à apprendre l'anglais ou ne pas jouer sur consoles :D.

Merci de me guider !

----------


## Flad

Celui là y ressemble pas mal : 



> Easy Backup Wizard is available for instant download, once you download Easy Backup Wizard, within minutes, you will be able to backup your favourite video games.
> 
> Besides backing up video games, you will also be able to backup your favorite TV Shows and Movies, once you download Easy Backup Wizard.   http://48901fq3t7f04lca74o-xmuxdo.hop.clickbank.net/

----------


## Teto

Déjà notifié. Pas de réponse. J'en conclue que non. Ou que les modos sont en vacances. Heureux hommes.

----------


## poseidon8500

Le post a été supprimé  :;):

----------


## galoustic

> *PC Registry Shield est mon logiciel préféré pour scanner régulièrement mon PC. Veuillez partager avec moi ce plaisir, en utilisant* logiciel *PC Registry Shield, qui est valable dans la page suivante * http://pcregistryshield.com/french/?linkid=lwod

----------


## Taï Lolo

http://forum.canardpc.com/members/49213-Ramirezen ?

----------


## Nelfe

J'avoue que ses messages sont assez space.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Hop : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/65...=1#post5721301

----------


## Kass Kroute

Un mec qui vend des robes de mariées ?!
En plus j'ai regardé, la jolie demoiselle n'est pas fournie avec. Dommage, ça aurait été un gros plus pour le geek de base...
Çay nul=> ban !

----------


## Sao

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/71...=1#post5841977

Bot qui répète la dernière phrase du précédent message, fausse signature, pub, poste dans les futurs topics à flood/bash.
Peut mieux faire.

----------


## Kass Kroute

> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/71...=1#post5841977
> 
> Bot qui répète la dernière phrase du précédent message, fausse signature, pub, poste dans les futurs topics à flood/bash.
> Peut mieux faire.


Avec une URL dans le champs "Ville" histoire de bien enfoncer le clou !
Hop, dégagé  ::):

----------


## Robix66

http://forum.canardpc.com/search.php?searchid=705668
Euh... ? J'ai un doute mais bon...

----------


## Kass Kroute

> http://forum.canardpc.com/search.php?searchid=705668
> Euh... ? J'ai un doute mais bon...


Ton lien envoie sur un message d'erreur vBulletin  ::unsure::

----------


## Robix66

> Ton lien envoie sur un message d'erreur vBulletin


Whoops... J'avais essayer de linker tout ses messages.
Donc, lui : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/28...=1#post5874400

----------


## Frypolar

Il doit avoir un truc à vendre/acheter.

----------


## DrGurdil

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/72...60#post5919960

----------


## CaeDron

> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/72...60#post5919960


Attend, j'ai pas eu le temps d'excommunier celle-ci.

Contentez-vous de celle-là : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/72...es-online-75au

----------


## Kass Kroute

Marchand de pompes dégagé  ::):

----------


## poseidon8500

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/72...A9sentation%29

----------


## bec

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/72...56#post5942256

----------


## DrGurdil

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/72...02#post5963002

----------


## bec

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/72...16#post6004516

----------


## Monsieur Odd

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/73...oneer-cdj-2000

----------


## poseidon8500

Et en plus c'est pas dans la bonne catégorie ...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## znokiss

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/73...24#post6016424

----------


## Nelfe

Encore un bon.

----------


## Frypolar

Je sais pas si c’est pour de la pub comme je n’affiche pas les signatures mais il est bizarre lui : http://forum.canardpc.com/members/47095-Quentin0105

 :tired:

----------


## fougny

http://forum2.x86-secret.com/threads...-hjbbpkby-KOwS

celle ci aussi : 
http://forum2.x86-secret.com/threads...-4uYnyr-k50ztz 
Le monsieur est banni mais je pense que sa pub est passée entre les mailles du filet

----------


## Doc TB

Concernant les quelques posts de spam qui apparaissent depuis 2/3 jours sur le forum, il faut savoir que nous subissons en ce moment une vague de tentative d’enregistrement démentielle. Les différents scripts anti-spam rejettent en moyenne 200 tentatives d’inscriptions par heures. J’esssaye de tuner ca au mieux mais il y en a 1 ou 2 qui arrivent à passer par jour.

----------


## DrGurdil

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/73...e-jerseys-Nike

----------


## Doc TB

1730 tentatives d'inscriptions depuis minuit... Un nouveau record.

A croire qu'une nouvelle version de Xrumer est sortie...

----------


## SetaSensei

Juste pour vous avertir d'un nouveau type de bot - ou du moins de message tendancieux - qui commence à arriver sur le forum : 

Le faux-warez-vrai-fishing.

A la base, le warez est interdit et le message sera viré. Mais des fois que vous tombiez dessus avant et que vous soyez un peu trop naïfs, il se peut qu'on vous envoie sur un site de jeux a telecharger en .com (*nudge* *nudge*), il s'agit d'un site de fishing qui tentera de récupérer vos identifiants ADSL.
Donc si vous n'êtes pas honnêtes, vous le paierez très cher.

EDIT : Et si vous vous êtes fait avoir, c'est bien fait pour votre gueule aussi.

----------


## Aghora

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/68...=1#post6103975

2 posts pour dire la même chose.

J'ai quelques soupçons.

----------


## Zepolak

Je suis passé par hasard par lui (que vous aviez déjà regardé) : 
http://forum.canardpc.com/search.php?searchid=798559

Ça apporte quoi d'avoir 2 messages au compteur ?

----------


## Robix66

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/36...=1#post6256207

----------


## fougny

Un nouveau :
http://forum2.x86-secret.com/threads...52#post6258552

Ils sont de plus en plus élaborés les spams...

----------


## Robix66

Bot : http://forum.canardpc.com/members/54703-ngocanh91 ?

----------


## Frite

Ahah, Lover Tina demande à mieux me connaître sur mon profil, je parie que vous êtes tous morts de jalousie.  :Cigare:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Tiens, moi aussi.  :Cigare:

----------


## Kass Kroute

Et elle n'a rien proposé aux modos.
Ça va pas du tout ça => ban !

----------


## Anonyme7383

Ha je suis pas le seul à avoir eu une visite de Tina la coquine?

----------


## Teto

Et moi j'ai rien !  :tired:

----------


## poseidon8500

Je crois que j'en tiens un :
des images qui ne s'affichent pas et quand on veut les afficher ça nous redirige vers des sites marchands  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Kass Kroute

Redirigé vers permaban-land  :;):

----------


## Enhor

Pas sur que ça ait un rapport mais je vais de recevoir une requête d'ami d'un certain snzr, inscrit hier à 21h, aucun message, pas d'amis, rien. Pas même une visite sur le profil. 

Ce que je trouve bizarre c'est aussi le sous-titre "bot"...

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Le sous-titre bot est affecté à tous les nouveaux inscrits, avant leur premier message.

----------


## Zepolak

D'autres personnes ont eu une telle requête ?

----------


## Medjes

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/77...-Shooting-Star

----------


## Kass Kroute

Éjecté !

----------


## Clear_strelok

On en a un sur le topic de Bioshock Infinite: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/48...=1#post6527941
Son _"Le meilleur site avec des fissures"_ m'as fait hurler de rire.  :Emo:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

http://forum2.x86-secret.com/threads...=1#post6579687

http://forum2.x86-secret.com/threads...=1#post6579690

Faudrait au passage locker le topic. On en a ouvert un autre depuis.

----------


## Kass Kroute

Les deux ont été bannis et le topic fermé  :;):

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Merci. ::):

----------


## t4nk

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/29...=1#post6638341

----------


## Kass Kroute

Hop, permapaf  ::):

----------


## Teto

Celui-ci me semble limite...

----------


## Kass Kroute

Je sens confusément qu'il essaye de nous dire quelque chose...
Hélas, on ne le saura jamais  :tired:

----------


## fougny

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/79677-hack-facebook
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/79...t=#post6735356

Un petit rigolo qui distribue des virus gratos.

Ca ne doit pas être un vrai bot mais ce sont certainement de vrais virus.

----------


## Kass Kroute

Et un vrai permaban  ::happy2::

----------


## poseidon8500

Un attaché de presse qui vient faire de la pub pour "sa" chaine Youtube ... sans mettre le lien vers celle-ci en plus ( ::rolleyes:: )

----------


## Dyce

http://cpc.x86.fr/forums/threads/800...NDUIRE(DRIVING

Un petit malin en train d'envahir le forum  :tired:

----------


## Kass Kroute

Je lui donne le mail de Depardieu puis je le bannis  ::):

----------


## Robix66

Ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/80...92#post6791192

----------


## Kass Kroute

Ouaip, légère épidémie de bots ayant de gros problèmes d'élocution ces temps ci.
Heureusement, le banhammer parle toutes les langues  ::happy2::

----------


## Aghora

Un agent de la NSA ici 
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/80...2%93%C2%812013

----------


## poseidon8500

Allez ! Encore un !  ::(:

----------


## Robix66

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/54...=1#post6808424 (attention, juste le post, pas le topic)
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/80...68#post6808068
Petite invasion ces derniers temps, non ?

----------


## Zepolak

Oui  ::(:

----------


## Mephisto

On en a un qui a ouvert un thread dans le Canard Café.

----------


## Kass Kroute

Ejecté  ::):

----------


## Blowfin

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/80...37#post6811937

Ils vont nous submerger mon Lieutenant !

----------


## ekOz

Tout frais: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/80...A5%C2%A4%C2%8F

----------


## Kass Kroute

C'est un peu l'invasion en ce moment effectivement.
Coté modération, on essaie de faire aussi vite qu'on peut pour les dégager.

Outre ce topic, vous pouvez aussi tirer la modobell (cliquez sur le triangle avec un point d'exclamation en bas à gauche du message à signaler).
Vous marquez juste "Bot" et vous envoyez !

Sinon, je cite un message de Nirm plein de bon sens :



> Quoiqu'il en soit (et même si je suis un contre exemple sur ce coup),
> *On ne poste pas, on ne suit pas les liens.*


Répondre au message, c'est faire remonter le topic et apporter de la notoriété à l'autre abrutol.
Et cliquer sur un des liens, c'est juste prendre le risque de se faire infecter la tronche par un malware bien pénible genre ransomware.

A moins bien sûr que vous fassiez de ceux qui pensent que c'est couillon de ne pas cliquer :  et si c'était une super affaire après tout ?
Auquel cas j'ai de supers placements à base d'emprunts gréco-russes à vous proposer...  ::siffle::

----------


## Medjes

y'en a un special là...    http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/80...80#post6812980

----------


## Zepolak

Merci !

----------


## Ragondin

Une de plus: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/80...25#post6814925

----------


## t4nk

Ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/80...a-9803-sandali

----------


## Zepolak

Merci !

----------


## DrGurdil

Ici aussi : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/81...08#post6847308

----------


## Kass Kroute

Ejecté, merci  :;):

----------


## poseidon8500

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/81...ko-billige-sko

----------


## Teto

Assez obvious celui-là

----------


## Zepolak

Merci !

----------


## Flad

Et encore un : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/81...42#post6879942

----------


## Kass Kroute

Target destroyed, merci  :;):

----------


## Dyce

Un petit nouveau : 

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/81...w-7947-sandals

----------


## Kass Kroute

> Prada sport grey bow 7947 sandals


Prada fait des arcs de sports gris qui tirent des sandales pointure 7947   ::huh:: 
Mais c'est n'importe quoi => ban !

Merci  :;):

----------


## Robix66

En voilà un : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/80...=1#post6899012

(Il a posté plusieurs messages).

----------


## Clear_strelok

Doit y avoir quasiment un doublon de ce topic dans chaque section du forum:
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/81...ONDUIRE%28DRIV

----------


## Nattefrost

Ce spam FIM, le gars est chaud patate -_-.
Les modos vont se fendre la poire demain.

----------


## scriba

> Doit y avoir quasiment un doublon de ce topic dans chaque section du forum:
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/81...ONDUIRE%28DRIV


C'est hallucinant, le spam de fou !  ::o:

----------


## Mephisto

Putain ça c'est de l'attaque !  ::o:

----------


## Shinssue

Comment ça, on vas pas les recevoir nos papiers? J'ai moi-même commandé un diplôme sud coréen pour postuler chez carrefour.  ::o:

----------


## Blowfin

C'est reparti. http://forum.canardpc.com/members/60967-mike123

----------


## Zepolak

C'est toujours une oeuvre très éphémère de répondre à ce genre de posts  :^_^: 
(La durée étant directement liée à la section ceci dit)

----------


## Frite

Le vendeur de "passeports factices de république mexique" est de retour, avec des posts un peu partout.

----------


## Kass Kroute

Et PAF le bot !
Merci du signalement  :;):

----------


## SetaSensei

Au passage : n'oubliez pas qu'une modobell est plus efficace vu que tous les modérateurs reçoivent automatiquement une notification.  ::):

----------


## Larry Coche

http://forum.canardpc.com/members/63767-bnj78

----------


## Zepolak

Il a encore rien posté... Comment l'as-tu identifié ?

----------


## Larry Coche

Je suis moi même un bot.....
Non coup de bol, il étais sur le même topic que moi....et son pseudo en rouge m'a alerté.

----------


## Zepolak

Par contre, j'ai un souci : certes le pseudo est louche, mais tant qu'il ne fait rien de mal, je ne vois pas sur quelle base je pourrais le faire valdinguer. On va juste activer la vigilance je pense. Merci !

----------


## Larry Coche

De rien.
Mon premier bot, et il faut qu'il vienne en paix.   :Emo:

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

En fait, tant qu'un nouveau membre n'a pas posté, son titre est Bot. Donc en fait, ça n'est tout simplement pas un bot.

----------


## Flad

laricoche est un précog !!!!

----------


## Larry Coche

Nan mais je sais ca....  :tired: 
Mais le pseudo m as fait tiqué et puis le topic ou il etait aussi.

Désolé du derangement.

Me sens con moi maintenant. ::sad::

----------


## poseidon8500

Allez ! un tout frais d'aujourd'hui !

----------


## DapperCloud

Eeeeeeeeeet non !

 ::'(:

----------


## poseidon8500

Un "p'tit nouveau" nous donne rendez-vous au saloon  ::rolleyes::

----------


## poseidon8500

Réalité virtuelle  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Nelfe

Ce cher Mr beccartpierre s'amuse à spammer de la pub pour ses pseudo prêts de merde un peu partout, un bon ban lui ferait du bien.

----------


## Zepolak

C'est fait ! (Reste deux messages à effacer, ce sera fait sous peu)

----------

